# back from the german markets



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

like to thank jim and audrey (goldwinger) for the last week it was great german markets was great thanks friends


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great you enjoyed it Shuggy   

Have never tried the Christmas markets abroad, usually recovering from the 8 weeks in Sept/Oct and all the tasks in the gardens :lol:

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Hugh, I hope you didn't have to use those snow chains :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*snow*

big wheel man me graham


----------

